# I got a Drivers License Today!



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi Everybody,I got a Drivers License Today! I want and took the test this morning and passed. I did have IBS but I did not let that get in the way. Thank god for LifeSavers! Everybody tell me your story about how you got your Driver License and did not worry about the IBS email them to varians###yahoo.com or post them here.Sincerely,Varian


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I was actually relieved to get my drivers licence. Its theraputic for me to drive...put on my favorite tunes and just concentrate on driving...it makes me not think about my tummy.







My advice : always use your turn signal and wear your saftey belt







Drive safeAmanda


----------

